# Wrist pain - bike recommendations



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm 54 and have been feeling some wrist pain for the past 2 years. Well this year it hurts so bad on my current bike I can't ride, luckily my Dr looked and said it's not arthritis and most likely my computer work and bike riding. The bike I have is a 2007 Ibex Asta I bought online years ago. It's very xc oriented and I'm 5'7" and had a small frame and I had the stem turned over and all spacers taken out so I really had a lot of weight on my wrists. I tried putting the spacers back in and flipping the stem upright but the pain was still there after riding. I really liked having the smaller bike and being able to ride technical xc trails but I think my days of riding a XC bike are over, I'm looking more for a trail bike now. I rode a 2017 Giant Trance the other day and my wrists didn't hurt at least around the parking lot and over some curbs and grass hills and the bike felt really good. I guess riding a newer suspension will also give that nice comfortable feeling. Any suggestions on other bikes I should be trying out? I live in the west Chicago suburbs and Giant, Specialized and Trek are available, along with some others that I'm sure I haven't paid attention to.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

There two aspects to this. 

First is weight distribution. Taking impacts through your arms and wrists is asking for trouble in the long term. It's ok for young fit athletes, but they're not working with an ageing body and disappearing cartilage.  Your feet are the parts of your body adapted for impacts, so it makes sense to change your riding position to put the loads onto them. Suspension only modifies the impacts, so it's best to direct them to where they can be best absorbed.

The other is wrist angle. I find a more parallel angle to my bars puts my wrists at more natural angles for flexing. 

You can achieve this by using a more swept back bar - but be aware that you may need to use a different stem because it does shift your weight back a bit. 

Dropbars were a popular solution a few years back, and many of us rigid riders still use them, but these days bikes are coming with longer toptubes so its harder to set them up properly. This is completely different from road - it's worth searching for Shiggy's article on them - it used to be on mtbr, but I can't find it now. On-One Midge bars are a good option, and Salsa also do one. However dropbars involve a fair amount of work to set up properly on an mtb. It may be an option on a bike as old as yours though.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

baraant said:


> I'm 54 and have been feeling some wrist pain for the past 2 years. Well this year it hurts so bad on my current bike I can't ride, luckily my Dr looked and said it's not arthritis and most likely my computer work and bike riding. The bike I have is a 2007 Ibex Asta I bought online years ago. It's very xc oriented and I'm 5'7" and had a small frame and I had the stem turned over and all spacers taken out so I really had a lot of weight on my wrists. I tried putting the spacers back in and flipping the stem upright but the pain was still there after riding. I really liked having the smaller bike and being able to ride technical xc trails but I think my days of riding a XC bike are over, I'm looking more for a trail bike now. I rode a 2007 Giant Trance the other day and my wrists didn't hurt at least around the parking lot and over some curbs and grass hills and the bike felt really good. I guess riding a newer suspension will also give that nice comfortable feeling. Any suggestions on other bikes I should be trying out? I live in the west Chicago suburbs and Giant, Specialized and Trek are available, along with some others that I'm sure I haven't paid attention to.


What is your budget? Are you limited to other 2007 era bikes?

Can you make a road trip from Chicago? If you head north to CamRock trails the shop/cafe is a Trek demo location so you can rent current models and try them on a trail system and then have a coupon toward a new bike.

If you're not limited to a 10 year old bike look at modern geometry bikes with larger wheels and much better suspension.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Another option might be to try Ergon grips (Ergonomics for Cyclists - ERGON BIKE)
I know a couple of people who have alleviated wrist issues by using these.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry guys I meant to type that I rode a 2017 Giant Trance, not a 2007 model, and it felt really nice. It was the Trance 2 for about $2700. I'm looking at anything up to about $4k.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

My first thought is you need a different stem. Maybe shorter, probably more angle. If you're otherwise happy with your bike, take it to a bike shop who'll swap out different stems and let you try a better solution there. Maybe a narrower bar and different grips could help as well. I've used the Ergon grips with the big heel shelf and don't personally like them but see their utility.

If you've got "new bike fever" then carry on.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

What Velobike said. A new bike may mask it for awhile, but eventually the angles need to be right. I sometimes rotate my ergon grip a bit to relieve wrist pain, I leave the clamp a RCH bit loose. Using a Jones bar.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

cbrossman said:


> Another option might be to try Ergon grips (Ergonomics for Cyclists - ERGON BIKE)
> I know a couple of people who have alleviated wrist issues by using these.


I used those about 3-4 years ago for 1 season and they were OK then I switched to ODI lock on grips which were nice and big and fat, I've been using those ever since.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

I've already tried the higher shorter stem and it was no help. I do have an old set of the Ergon grips I'll have to try again last time I had them on was 3-4 years ago.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I have had terrible issues with my thumb and wrist-----going to sqlab's swept back bars have really helped----took a couple of rides to adjust but having less angle on my joints has been a real help----I am also using the new diety grips but I think the bars are the bigger help


----------



## Crunchy Gears (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm not quite in my 50's yet, but I am new to riding. I had pretty terrible wrist pain for the first several months. I agree with some of the others here who have recommended getting bars that have a more generous sweep. It really does alleviate the tension on the wrists. I'd also recommend going with carbon if you're riding anything fairly rough or rocky. It's seemed to me that they do a bit better at helping absorb some of those vibrations that really fatigued my wrists in the past. The bars could be a simple and cheap fix... but then again, new bikes are fun too  Good luck!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

believe it or not core exercises....

when on the bike clench the abs and hold the pelvis in a more upright position' especially climbing.

this will take a little bit of weight off the wrists but more importantly take most of the shock loads off the wrists.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

A curved bar on a new bike sounds like a good solution for the OP. Best of both worlds

Using a Jones bar helped with my shoulder and wrist pain.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I also have wrist/nerve issues.

I've tried various grips, including the larger Oury and ODI. I basically can't use anything if it's round. I can only use the Ergon GP1 grips in size large to help distribute the load to the palm as much as possible eventho I wear size medium/large gloves. Even the Specialized Contour Gel aren't large enough, not much better than round grips. 

I went from 100mm travel eventually to 160mm, adjust the suspension to be as plush as possible. The increase in travel helped a ton initially but as i got more comfy and descend faster, pain creeps back. But I couldn't go back to shorter travel. Recently went to larger volume tires and that is yet another incremental gain. But then I get faster. It's a vicious circle . Next set of tires will be 29x2.6.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> believe it or not core exercises....
> 
> when on the bike clench the abs and hold the pelvis in a more upright position' especially climbing.
> 
> this will take a little bit of weight off the wrists but more importantly take most of the shock loads off the wrists.


I'll suggest there's probably something to that, and absolutely remember "light hands, heavy feet" idea when you ride. The latter idea buys me a tremendous amount of bike control along with the added benefits of less fatigue and pain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2017)

Lots of good information here. I've got a similar problem but I have arthritis and a stretched thumb ligament (with associated bone spur) that will get surgical revision sometime after the Gravel Worlds. 

If you consider how your hands position themselves naturally (with the arm tilted forward at 45 degrees or so and the middle two knuckles centered on the forearm as you look down the arm) that's a very neutral position for the hand to be in relation to the arm. Hold a pencil in your hand in that position and you'll find that it creates a line that sweeps back (17-25 degrees or more) and up (5-10 degrees). That's the position your bar should put your hand. There are other things that play in to the equation (reach and stretch) and other comfort issues (grips and forks). But that gives you a good start.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

As many have mentioned, a grip that aligns your hand differently might help quite a bit. I developed elbow tendonitis skiing a couple of years ago. After some judicious use of steroid injections, I did some specific wrist exercises and went to an old style ski pole grip that envelopes my hands. The problem was resolved and I'm convinced the ski pole handles have been the major change that has prevented the return.
Also, I have my bike set up with the handlebars several inches above the seat. It really helps get the weight off the hands and eases the pressure on my back. On even the steepest climbs in Moab, the limitation is my strength, not a wandering front tire, so you may want to try that. 
Stopping the pain is more difficult than preventing it. It just might take a while. 
On a slightly different note, I've always been a big fan of the Giant Trance. I didn't get one, but I think it's a mighty nice bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had wrist pain from riding. Jones bars and Wolftooth foam grips cured it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It's not the bike causing wrist pain, it's the poor fit and your age.

Pick a bike you like, the shop can fit it.

Many variables including bar position, bar width, control set up, grips.

There is also conditioning you can do, ie ride more and build up your tolerance. 

Troy Lee makes some wrist supports, they're for Moto's, but the work for mtb.

Don't expect comfort if you are fifty plus and try to do the weekend warrior thing; that's​ for twenty somethings.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My pain was largely from a poor surgical repair of my right forearm many years ago. It wasn't so bad on a bike with a suspension fork but on my rigid fat bike, it was killing me after long rides.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

jeffscott said:


> believe it or not core exercises....
> 
> when on the bike clench the abs and hold the pelvis in a more upright position' especially climbing.
> 
> this will take a little bit of weight off the wrists but more importantly take most of the shock loads off the wrists.


Thanks, yes good info about the core. I went through this whole core thing about 12 years ago. I had back problems and a pinched sciatic nerve since I was 20 that I thought I would just have to live with. An orthopedic surgeon prescribed therapy to strengthen my core and I thought " but I already have a strong core". All my life I've been 5'7" and about 140 to 150 pounds and relatively active so I thought I had a strong core. Then on my first visit to the therapist she showed me crunches I had to do and at the top of every one I had to hold it for five seconds, I could only do seven of them. So every day after that I did the crunches religiously the way she showed me holding them for 5s at the top keeping my stomach tight. Then after about 3 months I looked at my wife and said "hey my back and sciatic pain are gone" and they have not hurt me since. So needless to say every time I'm sitting in a car driving, at my desk, or riding a bike I'm constantly flexing my stomach holding it tight.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> It's not the bike causing wrist pain, it's the poor fit and your age.
> 
> Pick a bike you like, the shop can fit it.
> 
> ...


Thanks that's the way I'm looking now and regarding the fit I just measured my handlebar width and it's at 678mm. I'm testing bikes now where it's quite a bit wider and feels better.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

baraant said:


> Thanks, yes good info about the core. I went through this whole core thing about 12 years ago. I had back problems and a pinched sciatic nerve since I was 20 that I thought I would just have to live with. An orthopedic surgeon prescribed therapy to strengthen my core and I thought " but I already have a strong core". All my life I've been 5'7" and about 140 to 150 pounds and relatively active so I thought I had a strong core. Then on my first visit to the therapist she showed me crunches I had to do and at the top of every one I had to hold it for five seconds, I could only do seven of them. So every day after that I did the crunches religiously the way she showed me holding them for 5s at the top keeping my stomach tight. Then after about 3 months I looked at my wife and said "hey my back and sciatic pain are gone" and they have not hurt me since. So needless to say every time I'm sitting in a car driving, at my desk, or riding a bike I'm constantly flexing my stomach holding it tight.


If you ant specifically exercising the core then you will loose it quickly the older you get.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

If you want to keep your core in good order, ride singlespeed.

On the subject of dropbars for mtbs this is worth a read. Guitar Ted Productions: Drop Bar For Mountain Biking: Part I


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> If you want to keep your core in good order, ride singlespeed.


I'm sure that works great for some but ss definitely isn't for everyone. Anyway I think targeted exercises would do a lot better job if strengthening the core is the goal.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

baraant said:


> I'm 54 and have been feeling some wrist pain for the past 2 years. Well this year it hurts so bad on my current bike I can't ride, luckily my Dr looked and said it's not arthritis and most likely my computer work and bike riding.


I suspect it's arthritis. Do you have numbness in any of your fingers? Did he take get xrays of your wrists? Did he do EMG's to try to nail the diagnosis down?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> ...Anyway I think targeted exercises would do a lot better job if strengthening the core is the goal.


I'm sure you're right, but for people who have an aversion to training and exercise it works.

And we get to enjoy riding our bikes in the fresh air and the scenery in the outdoors rather than grunting in a sweaty gym. 

I prefer to get my core strength as a side effect.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> I prefer to get my core strength as a side effect.


I agree, haven't been in a gym since high school.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Velobike said:


> I'm sure you're right, but for people who have an aversion to training and exercise it works.
> 
> And we get to enjoy riding our bikes in the fresh air and the scenery in the outdoors rather than grunting in a sweaty gym.
> 
> I prefer to get my core strength as a side effect.


So would I but it just isn't enough anymore....

Check out Jim Firyck the golfers for routine.


----------



## de Ron (Mar 6, 2007)

try these, they are specially made for these kind of issues: SPIRGRIPS, an ergonomic grip which provides unmatched comfort for cyclists and mountain bikers

Ron


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

One thing that helped me was to align my brake levers with my forearms so my wrists are straight.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike said:


> If you want to keep your core in good order, ride singlespeed.


Trail grooming and trail building to diversify your exercises and have core strength.

How many here put in their time?

How many trail stewards or groups have too much help?


----------

